# Which do you prefer: R2-WH or Q3-5A?



## concept0 (Dec 5, 2008)

Trying to choose a new light, and I was curious about people's preferences. I've seen some beamshots of each, just wondering which you prefer in real life and why?


----------



## dom (Dec 5, 2008)

The R2 WH is a nice tint compared to the more common WC.
Both look blueish when compared to the 5A.

Don't get the 5A as it will spoil you forever to other tints


----------



## saabluster (Dec 6, 2008)

Take a look at this post for some beam shots comparing cool, neutral, and warm white Crees. The 5A tint is worlds better than the WH.


----------



## concept0 (Dec 6, 2008)

saabluster said:


> Take a look at this post for some beam shots comparing cool, neutral, and warm white Crees. The 5A tint is worlds better than the WH.


 
Thanks for the link... I've seen the beamshots, I was just wondering whether the difference in tint was worth the loss of lumens in real world use?


----------



## saabluster (Dec 6, 2008)

concept0 said:


> Thanks for the link... I've seen the beamshots, I was just wondering whether the difference in tint was worth the loss of lumens in real world use?


Overwhelmingly YES. I have doing a LOT of testing lately with different tints and how the eye views them in the real world. What I have found is that the reduction in lumens is balanced by a higher percentage of the light being in the part of the spectrum that you need to see things at. This is especially true outside. The higher output of the R2 WH for example can only really be seen on blue and white surfaces as compared to the Q2/Q3 5A. Outside when shining on wood, grass, and dirt the warmer tints can actually help you see better even though there is "less" light. It all depends what you want your light for. If you need to spot pure white bunnys outside go with the WH as it would make it POP from the surroundings. For most everything though the 5A or similar is far superior.


----------



## concept0 (Dec 6, 2008)

saabluster said:


> If you need to spot pure white bunnys outside go with the WH as it would make it POP from the surroundings. For most everything though the 5A or similar is far superior.


 

Hah! Fenix TK11 - "the bunnystalker"


----------



## J.D. (Jan 16, 2009)

5A no question IMHO the best tint for Cree Leds


----------



## hyperloop (Jan 17, 2009)

after i received my Lummi Raw NS Q3 5A and compared it with my other lights, i am now quite certain that the tint is easier on the eyes and makes colours stand out better.

At first it was all about pure blazing white light and i am sure it has its uses but i'm now a fan of the Q3-5A tint and am probably going to prefer it over others but to wow non-flashaholics, i would go for an MC-E


----------



## Erasmus (Jan 17, 2009)

I voted for the warm white. Even though it's not as bright, the color rendition is way better.


----------



## dudu84 (Mar 23, 2009)

I like the 5A better :]
I went to my friend's place the other day, quite far from the city where there were farms and lots of trees. I was surprised that my L2T 2.0 RB80 (140 LED lumens rated, tint is probably close to 5A) throws almost as good as my Romisen RC-G4 that has a much bigger reflector (modded with R2 WG, almost as bright as my P3D Q5 from ceiling bounce tests, maybe 10-15 lumens less).


----------



## nzbazza (Mar 23, 2009)

I too have been convinced that tint has just a big impact on visibility at night when outdoors as light output. I would gladly trade the modest hit in efficiency/efficacy going from a R2 to a Q3 emitter for the improved tint and colour perception.

FWIW, the current Rebel LED's also have a nice warm tint that work well in the outdoors.


----------



## dudu84 (Mar 24, 2009)

nzbazza said:


> FWIW, the current Rebel LED's also have a nice warm tint that work well in the outdoors.



True but I think their lower forward voltage ranges make them differ from the Cree. Also these Rebels are damn tiny and difficult to work with ><.

Anyone knows where I can get those Q3 5A LEDs without paying too much for postage (to Australia)? Cutter electronics has them but shipping cost is rather pricey for small quantity


----------



## Sgt. LED (Mar 24, 2009)

Q3 5A all the way. I've swapped out plenty of Cree's to it and I'm contemplating doing 1 more.

My Haiku!  Gonna take me awhile to work up the nerve to do it. I've had a good track record so far but what a price for failure!


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 24, 2009)

Neutral white!


----------



## concept0 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hah... forgot I had started this thread!

Since posting this thread, I have had all my lights that could be modded swapped to Q3-5A. I sold all the others!


----------



## Greg G (Mar 24, 2009)

I voted for the WH. I bought several 5A emitters recently and swapped one into a light. I didn't care for it too much. I like the WH a lot better.


----------



## kaichu dento (Mar 25, 2009)

Greg G said:


> I voted for the WH. I bought several 5A emitters recently and swapped one into a light. I didn't care for it too much. I like the WH a lot better.


Which light? How much?


----------



## Greg G (Mar 25, 2009)

I put it in my Raidfire Spear, which originally had a WC tint. 

I took it back out and now the light has a nice hand picked WG tint Cree XR-E in it. No green, except on low, even then it's barely noticeable.


----------



## kaichu dento (Mar 25, 2009)

To hear you guys talk about swapping emitters as such a casual thing has me really thinking of giving it a try... and I have five Q3 5A's laying here too!


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't know how I missed this thread. It's been awhile since I used my Guider with R2. I've been completely spoiled with the 5A tint. It really makes things easier to see/distinguish, both indoors and out. It is one of *the* determining factors in my buying a light now.

At first, as with many others, it was all about maximum brightnes. No longer. While I would love to see a 5A Q5, the 5A Q3 is great right now.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a 7C xp-e and it is amazing, the light just feels so natural and it is still very bright. Definitely go for the neutral or warmer tint


----------



## gfang (Mar 26, 2009)

I recently "upgraded" my D10 R2, EX10 R2, Extreme R2 and LD20 with Q3 5A's. I use my lights outdoors almost exclusively and let me tell you, I'll never go back! I can actually see more than with the "brighter" emitters, and my eyes don't hurt after a few minutes like they did navigating with that cold blue/white light I was using before. I still have one R2-WH in a [email protected], thought I was going to keep it but now its next to go!


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 26, 2009)

5A it is. It really does spoil you when using your light outdoors.


----------



## coors (Mar 26, 2009)

I, too, am using an XP-E P4-7C and the tint looks identical to an incan's tint. In fact when photographing, using the 7C as light source, I use the "tungsten" white balance setting for "perfect" WB in those shots (I think that tungsten varies between 2800-3200k temp.) I'm also having a current love affair with the Ledil LXP 26deg Optic which, besides probably directing 90% of the LED's lumens out the front of the light, puts out a huge/100% spot (no sidespill. Ledil has recently changed the specification for this lens series in both XP-E and XR-E. Now they list the 26deg as 13deg, the 10deg as 5deg and the RS 6deg as 3deg. Don't know why, though. Digi-Key still uses the old numbers, though. For EDC, the 7C and 26deg lens make me very happy!


----------



## AvPD (Mar 28, 2009)

saabluster said:


> Take a look at this post for some beam shots comparing cool, neutral, and warm white Crees. The 5A tint is worlds better than the WH.


Where can we buy the 5A and 6C tints? Is Cutter the only source? Dealextreme has R2's in WG but only on 21mm stars.


----------



## cheetokhan (Mar 28, 2009)

AvPD said:


> Where can we buy the 5A and 6C tints? Is Cutter the only source? Dealextreme has R2's in WG but only on 21mm stars.



http://www.dereelight.com/emitters.htm


----------



## Nos (Mar 28, 2009)

hmmm strange, so many people prefer Q3 5A over R2 WH, but saablusters deft orders are ~95% R2 WH :thinking:


----------



## rayman (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't really know what to choose. Just changed the emitter of my EX10 with a Q3-5A and when I first turned it one it looked very weird to me. I can't really say why but at first I didn't really like it. Maybe it was like this because I first turned it on inside the house. But now after I got used to the tint and tried it outside I start to really like it. But as many said I don't hate the tints of my other lights just because I have a Q3-5A-light. I like both tints.

So 1/2 for R2-WH and 1/2 for Q3-5A .

rayman


----------



## Yoda4561 (Mar 28, 2009)

Nos said:


> hmmm strange, so many people prefer Q3 5A over R2 WH, but saablusters deft orders are ~95% R2 WH :thinking:



My guess is 95% of people who buy a deft are actually long range white wall hunters, and the cooler, high flux bins work better for that sort of thing.


----------

